# marine cushion for Gheenoe deck?



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to put a marine cushion on the back deck of my Gheenoe.  Looking at maybe 33-35" * 15".  Where should I begin my search?  Anyone used the Igloo Marine cooler cushion as a cheaper alternative?  If anyone has done anything like this, how did you attach it?

Thanks,
Kai


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I got my rear deck cushion from CG when 
I ordered my boat...The cushion attaches
with a spline in the front and snaps at the
back corners... If I did not have my cushion
I think I would put a Sea-Dek pad there in
it's place. You could even use a "helm Pad"
for extra cushion...


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, ended up in West Marine and sprung on the Igloo 94qt. cooler cushion. Its a pretty darn good fit- a couple inches on each side. The next step is to attach it. 

Should I use velcro??


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I wouldn't use Velcro, it'll likely wear out and become weak enough that your cushion will blow out one day.

I'd use snaps, you can buy a do-it-yourself kit at West Marine or most boating stores.  










$20...

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=17073&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=10112&subdeptNum=10676&classNum=10677


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Captn Toms upholstry just outside of Ocala on 441 does custom cushions that are sweet. costs roughly the same as the cg/ igloo cushions but are A+ quality. marine grade vinyl, zippered to remove the foam easy cleaning, etc....

352-369-1810

tell em Robby mathews said he was the guy to see! 

L.R.


----------



## upfold99 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy17/upfold99/124_0311.jpg 

made these the other day for mine. cut the bottoms out of plywood and got 1/2 carpet padding. Cut the padding to the same shape (used 3 layers on the rear and 2 layers on the front) and then covered it with a vinyl that I had laying around the house. Took a 2'' wide strap that was off of and old treestand safety harness (looks like a seat belt) cut it to the length where it would overlap the front and back on the bench and fastened to the boat


----------



## upfold99 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy17/upfold99/124_0311.jpg


----------

